# Levoxyl



## map13 (Jun 19, 2011)

I was taking 150mcg of levoxoyl. When i had a recent blood test, i was told that my t4 levels were high (15.9). However, the doctor decreased the levoxyl from 150mcg to 125mcg. Shouldn't the levoxyl been increased not decreased?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Levoxyl is T4.

If your T4 levels are high, it means that you are taking too much T4 medication, and it should be reduced.

That is why your dose was decreased.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

map13 said:


> I was taking 150mcg of levoxoyl. When i had a recent blood test, i was told that my t4 levels were high (15.9). However, the doctor decreased the levoxyl from 150mcg to 125mcg. Shouldn't the levoxyl been increased not decreased?


What are your lab ranges? If you are above 1/2 range and having hyper symptoms then a dose reduction would be recommended.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

map13 said:


> I was taking 150mcg of levoxoyl. When i had a recent blood test, i was told that my t4 levels were high (15.9). However, the doctor decreased the levoxyl from 150mcg to 125mcg. Shouldn't the levoxyl been increased not decreased?


What is the range for your T4. We must bear in mind also that T4 is bound and unbound hormone so it would be hard to know what portion is unbound available for cellular uptake.

A FREE T4 test would be the better test. That is unbound hormone only.

Here is info on that.

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid
http://pro2services.com/Lectures/Spring/Thyroid/ThyTests.htm

And why did the doctor not do TSH? I presume it was not done because you did not post it.

So, I am on the fence on this one until further info comes our way.

It would also be very important to know how you are feeling as well!


----------

